# barbecue: asado/parrillada?



## Jocote

Estimados todos,
Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre las fiestas del cuatro de julio en los EE.UU.  Claro, hablan de "Barbecues" y "cookouts".  ¿Cuál sería el término en castellano que se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes para describir a un "barbecue"?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por estos rumbos se suele usar "barbacoa" o "parrillada".

A ver qué dice el resto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es una carne asada.

Voy a organizar una carne asada el sábado en la noche.


----------



## sicoticosandro

Bueno creo que todos saben que en el sur se américa se dice asado...

eso, aunque creo que tienen sus diferencias técnicas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá es parrillada, barbecue para mi es una salsita que venden ya preparada, para colocarle a las carnes. 
pero tiene razón Lamartus, ya que Barbacoa, es lo que aquí llamamos parrilla, o parrillada.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros decimos "*barbacoa",* aunque también se usa mucho lo de "*carne asada*".


----------



## Cristina.

Yo diría *barbacoa* o parrilla (*1. *f.Utensilio de hierro en forma de rejilla para poner al fuego lo que se ha de asar o tostar).

Parrillada no me suena, es un plato (en el DRAE pone que se usa en Gal. y en Am. como parrilla en su acepción de restaurante)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El artículo de la barbacoa en México:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbacoa_%28M%C3%A9xico%29


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, pues tenía razón:
Barbacuá (DPD)
Barbacuá (DRAE)


----------



## omedina

En argentina, la diferencia entre asado y parrillada es que la parrillada tiene otros cortes de carnes que el asado tradicional no tiene, que son las llamadas "achuras" como por ejemplo mollejas, chinchulines, etc.
Igualmente se entiende asado, parrillada y carne asada.
Barbacoa o BBQ se entiende pero por la difusión de los medios masivos de comunicación.
De paso, cuando vengan a Argentina no dejen de pedir en una parrillada: matambre, mollejas y costillas.


----------



## pejeman

omedina said:


> .
> De paso, cuando vengan a Argentina no dejen de pedir en una parrillada: matambre, mollejas y costillas.


 
Loss restaurantes de argentinos de por acá, que son legión, suelen incluir también ubre en la parrillada. Y en el norte de México decimos, como lo indicó Toño de Torreón: carne asada.

Buen provecho.


----------



## Jocote

Muchísimas gracias.  Temía usar el término "carne asada" porque eso me suena a un delicioso corte de bistec no al platillo tradicional de las fiestas tradicionales del 4 de julio en las cuales se suele comer hamburguesas y "hot dogs".

Bueno, mil gracias compañeros.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## 0scar

_barbecue_ no es una _parrilada=grill_

La _barbacoa_ es carne asada muy lento y encerrada como en un horno para que se ahume.
En la _parrila-grill_ la carne se asa rápido y no tiene que estar tapada.


----------



## pejeman

Jocote said:


> Muchísimas gracias. Temía usar el término "carne asada" porque eso me suena a un delicioso corte de bistec no al platillo tradicional de las fiestas tradicionales del 4 de julio en las cuales se suele comer hamburguesas y "hot dogs".
> 
> Bueno, mil gracias compañeros.
> Un fuerte abrazo.


 
Bueno yo quisiera agregar que en las carnes asadas que yo hago, se vale asar, además de un buen corte de carne, cebollas blancas, envueltas en papel aluminio, chiles verdes, chorizos, salchichas y si alguien quiere hasta una hamburguesa. También unos camarones, para disfrutar de un "mar y tierra". Las brasas a nada le hacen el feo, ni a una papas envueltas también en papel alumnio y colocadas en los rescoldos.


----------



## zumac

ToñoTorreón said:


> El artículo de la barbacoa en México:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbacoa_(México)


 
Sí, la barbacoa méxicana tiene un parecido al "luau" hawaiano, en que se entierra la carne.

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Jocote, parece que la palabra más común sería la de origen caribe: *barbacoa*.

Sin embargo, acá en Colombia, también usamos "*asado*" en un sentido más general que barbacoa. 

En un "*asado*" puedes cocinar lo que quieras: res, cerdo, pollo, pescado, embutidos, vísceras, verdura, tubérculos, mazorcas, etc.

Espero te sirva.
Chao.


----------



## JenochOoito

Yo usaría parilla.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En Perú decimos "*parrillada*". En Chile es "*asado*". Mucha gente de México, en esta zona del sur de Texas, le dicen "*carnita*"


----------



## Horazio

En todo el cono sur es *asado* .


----------



## parhuzam

En general...  *parrillada /asado* es lo que todos entienden......

BBQ, barbacoa, carne asada son metodos especificos de como preparar los alimentos.


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, bueno, ayer me quedé fijada con la rejilla de hierro y no me sonaba "parrillada" referido a la rejilla de hierro.
En cuanto a la acción o comida sí se dice "hacer una barbacoa" o "hacer una parrillada", aunque el DRAE no lo recoge:
Parrillada (DRAE)
Barbacoa :2. Comida en la que se preparan los alimentos en esta parrilla:
_El domingo haremos una barbacoa/*parrillada* en casa._

Lo de "carne asada" me suena.
En Argentina se usa sobre todo *asado*.
Cuando estuve en Argentina en todas partes leías *asado*, en los restaurantes y en la carta.
Cuando un argentino nos invitó nos dijo que hacía un *asadito* (en su jardín)
También se usa en Argentina parrillada. Me parece que barbacoa se usa muchíiiiiisimo menos.


----------



## zumac

Me acabo de acordar de la palabra "*churrasco*" que es de origen gallego y se usa en algunas partes de Sur América. Tiene el mismo sentido que "asado", "carne asada", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

zumac said:


> Me acabo de acordar de la palabra "*churrasco*" que es de origen gallego y se usa en algunas partes de Sur América. Tiene el mismo sentido que "asado", "carne asada", etc.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, un "churrasco" sería un cruce entre una parrillada y una barbacoa.

Por cierto, el aparato en donde se prepara se llama "churrasquera", que es una parrilla circular con una tapa, como una barbacoa en miniatura que se puede poner al fuego en los fogones de una cocina de gas.

EM


----------



## robertchile

en Chile, se dice asado cuando se prepara carne en casa o en el campo con carbon y participa de la reunión la familia y amigos.. se dice parrillada cuando es preparada en un restaurant.

saludos.


----------



## avizor

robertchile said:


> en Chile, se dice *asado* cuando se prepara carne en casa o en el campo con carbon y participa de la reunión la familia y amigos.. se dice *parrillada* cuando es preparada en un restaurant.
> 
> saludos.


 Lo contrario acá.................


----------



## mari alicante

Hola, 

Vistas las diferencias entre cada país, yo que tu utilizaría "barbacoa", creo que se entiende en casi todos...

Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

mari alicante said:


> Hola,
> 
> Vistas las diferencias entre cada país, yo que tu utilizaría "barbacoa", creo que se entiende en casi todos...
> 
> Saludos


*No.*



En Perú no se usa, se entiende como una "carne a la parrilla" 

"_parrillada_" en Perú, 
"_asado_" en Chile, 
"_cookout_" en el Sur de Texas, 
"_carnita_", norte de México (ciudad Acuña), y 
aquí en el sur de Texas, usan (en español) "_barbacoa_" a la carne que se sirve en los restaurants en la mañana, si no vas temprano después de las 10-11 a.m. no hay. 

Respondo así para recordar que la consulta del hilo no es sobre el "tipo de carne", sino sobre como se llama esa situación en la que se reunen para comer  de una parrilla.





Jocote said:


> *Estimados todos,
> Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre las fiestas del cuatro de julio en los EE.UU. Claro, hablan de "Barbecues" y "cookouts". ¿Cuál sería el término en castellano que se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes para describir a un "barbecue"?*
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## dirdam

The mistake here is that the spanish spoken in South America or Central America is not the same than the one spoken in Spain. We have different words and sometimes different meanings in in this case we would use barbacoa in Spain but as far as i see in South America would use different words depending on the countries.


----------



## ORL

Barbacoa es algo que por aquí se oye solamente en doblajes de películas de USA hechos en México, en esos que -según se dice- se habla un "español neutral". Todo el mundo lo entiende, pero no es usual decir "barbacoa" por aquí.
El español que se habla en los distintos países tiene sus variantes regionales, pero sí es el mismo idioma que se habla en España, el español. Es la riqueza del idioma la que permite tantas variantes regionales.


----------



## dirdam

Por supuesto que nos entendemos pero hay montones de palabras que no tienen el mismo significado y que incluso algunas en sus paises son ofensivas y en el nuestro no y viceversa. Por tanto si lo que quieren es usar una única palabra para traducir barbecues y que sirva para todo el idioma español hablado en el mundo entero no va a ser posible porque ya se está diciendo que en Chile se usa asado, en Perú parrillada, en España barbacoa. A eso me refiero es un mismo idioma pero no usamos las mismas palabras con el mismo sentido


----------



## ORL

Barbacoa, aunque no se use en varios países, se entiende en toda América Latina, ya que se usa habitualmente en el "español neutral" que se consume masivamente en todos los medios del subcontinente.
De hecho, leyendo las variantes aportadas por los participantes, todos entendimos que barbacoa es un asado, una parrillada, etc. Entonces, usar la palabra para englobar el concepto es posible.
Saludos.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Soy un Mexicano (D.F.) que vive en Japón, 

Llegué a este hilo para saber como se dice "parrillada" en inglés. 

leí el mensaje #1 y se menciona "cook outs" 
es la primera vez que escucho esa palabra, y creo que es lo que ando buscando, 
sólo quiero confirmar, y si existen sinónimos en inglés, 

en México una "parrillada" es una fiesta al aire libre,
una reunión familiar o de amigos, 
para hacer asados de carne, quesos fundidos, chorizos, cebollas y tortillas, 
sobre una parrilla y al carbón, 
comerla en tacos y con guacamole, salsas picosas,
leí el mensaje #3, y exacto, también le decimos "carne asada", 

acá en Japón, una "parrillada" 
es prácticamente lo mismo, salir al patio o al jardín trasero de la casa, 
sólo que acá las carnes estan marinadas en salsa de soya, azúcar y gengibre (teriyaki) y en vez de tortillas,
se acompañan con arroz blanco y se usan los palillos chinos, 

leí el mensaje #2, "barbacoa", en México también se entiende, 
pero la usamos para referirnos a cocinar debajo de la tierra, haciendo un hoyo, 

y por supuesto, (casi) todos los Mexicanos saben que
en Argentina, Uruguay y Chile, le dicen "Asados"

por las películas gringas, se que una parillada estilo americano
es con salchichas y hamburguesas, 

dependiendo del país, las parrilladas son distintas, 
me pregunto como serán en los otros paises hispanohablantes,
pero quiero saber cómo se dice en inglés "parrillada", 

tengo mis dudas sobre "grills" o "barbeques", 
porque cuando escucho BBQ,
se me viene a la mente, como las costillas de cerdo con 
salsa de tomate agridulce, como las que venden en tony romas, 
y tal vez, no aplique para las parrilladas a nivel más internacional,
y "grills" no se si lo digan los nativos del inglés,

y cuando vi la palabra "cook outs", siento que es eso,

alguien me saca de la duda?


----------



## k-in-sc

Grill: parrilla (what you cook on).
A cookout is the same as a barbecue.
But you don't necessarily eat barbecue (slow-cooked meat with barbecue sauce) at a barbecue.


----------



## LeaM

Jocote said:


> Estimados todos,
> Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre las fiestas del cuatro de julio en los EE.UU.  Claro, hablan de "Barbecues" y "cookouts".  ¿Cuál sería el término en castellano que se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes para describir a un "barbecue"?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


una comida a la parrilla


----------



## Mate

Si bien acá decimos "hacer un asado" si nos dicen que va a haber una parrilada entendemos perfectamente. De todas maneras, por aquí dedicamos el término "parrillada" a la comida y no tanto a la actividad. Como ya dijeron arriba, barbacoa no se usa.


----------

